# 1967 GTO convertible rear speaker



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

Was there a rear speaker option on the 67 GTO convertible like there was on the hardtop and if so, where was the speaker mounted? Does anyone have this option and can provide me details so I duplicate it. need speaker size, mounting bracket detail, location etc. Photos would be great. Thanks


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Pretty sure there was one...it mounted in the top well and was clipped into a cardboard box that has some jute insallation in it.... I'll liik for a pic, I know I've seen it somewhere. Eric


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Found it...page 464 of Resto guide by P.Zazzarine. Nice pic!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

pontiac, there is also a picture of the speaker on the pyforumsonline site. It's a 6 by 9 in a little box hanging on the right rear back of the rear seat. It's beveled to clear the top when it's lowered. Looks like it's cardboard or thin sheet metal. It would be easy to fab one up....


----------

